# Italian Genotropin



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

Have used this for about two months now at 2IU per day Mon-Fri. I have bought it from perhaps one of the most reputable sources on the dark web (SWH with 4.95/5) score so I struggle to see how it could be fake. Four things that make me doubt it:

1. No sides or reduction in bodyfat over the period

2. Has a sticker one the back which says Pfizer Italia A/S... (other places on the package say Pfizer Italia SRL)

3. Sticker on the cartridge itself

4. No IU conversion on the package just says the 12 mg everywhere.

I have no way of doing bloods here so should I just shoot more IU's and look for sides ?


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

I actually nearly bought this from the same source... Those labels particularly the barcode label looks cheap ass. That combined with lack of effects would lead me to believe FAKE. Ask for a refund or you will make sure that 4.95 rating is going down...


----------



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

@naugahyde Yeah but I'm not exactly doing huge doses. Theoretically I shoulden't really feel anything on 2IU per day. Tried doing 8IU the other day diden't produce any sides. Seems very tough to get a hold of real GH on the Dark Web. Is it better to go for the cheaper brands? I'd be guessing most faked ones were the name brands..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fake


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Ansomone or Haiziyuan if on a budget but willing to spend more than Ugl. I just remembered I emailed these guys about whether the boxes had QR or barcodes ( sometimes gives useful info ) they never replied!


----------



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

@naugahyde wrote them now to see if I can get my money back... would really suck to have thrown 300 quid down the drain :/ .. Damn i really need a legitimate source!... Would you say that UK sources are more reliable seeing as your market is more well supplied ? ..


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Definitely fake that, if going Pfizer, get the 36iu pens.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Fina said:


> Definitely fake that, if going Pfizer, get the 36iu pens.


 I don't get that at all, why? They fake 36iu as much as any other quantity. It's about the integrity of the source, not the amount of iu in the cartridge or pen.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Unless getting it directly from the pharmacy I would swerve cartridges from 99% of sources


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

naugahyde said:


> I don't get that at all, why? They fake 36iu as much as any other quantity. It's about the integrity of the source, not the amount of iu in the cartridge or pen.


 Shoe me a fake 36iu pen please


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

You're welcome,


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

You're welcome,


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Seen that before, proves nothing to me at all, where's the tests to prove one is fake? I've seen official instructional videos showing a starting increment of 0.1, so there goes that particular theory. I'm also fairly certain if they go to those lengths to fake (which I don't believe), they'd be smart enough to make the codes match. That guy has another agenda in my opinion, I expect if you message him on youtube asking where you can buy the legit ones, he'll quickly tell you a source that is "the only 100% reliable source there is".....haha.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Bro, no disrespect but if you think the Chinese can't fake a plastic Gh pen think again...

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/guangzhou-motor-show/range-rover-evoque-versus-landwind-x7-copycat-which-better


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

naugahyde said:


> I don't get that at all, why? They fake 36iu as much as any other quantity. It's about the integrity of the source, not the amount of iu in the cartridge or pen.


 the main reason is that more people look to use the 72iu pens than the 36iu, i have seen fake 36iu but they are not as easily available as the 72iu



naugahyde said:


> Bro, no disrespect but if you think the Chinese can't fake a plastic Gh pen think again...
> 
> https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/guangzhou-motor-show/range-rover-evoque-versus-landwind-x7-copycat-which-better


 anything can be faked the fact that there is fakes proves that


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

naugahyde said:


> Bro, no disrespect but if you think the Chinese can't fake a plastic Gh pen think again...
> 
> https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/guangzhou-motor-show/range-rover-evoque-versus-landwind-x7-copycat-which-better


 Of course, I've just never seen or heard and that video doesn't convince me, but if you've seen it first hand then fair enough.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

sdam said:


> @naugahyde wrote them now to see if I can get my money back... would really suck to have thrown 300 quid down the drain :/ .. Damn i really need a legitimate source!... Would you say that UK sources are more reliable seeing as your market is more well supplied ? ..


 Did you ever get resolution from this supplier?


----------



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

@naugahyde Got a 50% refund. The guy seemed to be quite certain of the legitimacy of the product and has investigated the reason for the strange labeling. He is one of the largest dw sources so I'm inclined to thrust him but the label on the back kind of gives it away unless it's an abbreviation for sth else. One thing I don't get is how these sources can sell this for a third of the official pharmacy price?


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

I know who you mean. Tbh the steroid/Gh sources on the dark web didn't impress me much. If I was gonna buy me some class A yea that's where I'd go. Been there done that now older and hopefully wiser. There are good online sources readily available with no need for IP vanish or Tor! I just use Eroids...yes there are a lot of shills but the top rated sources are there for a reason. I personally have never had a problem ordering via there but I can't speak for everyone. It's your call. Glad you got some Resolution, but those labels were as fake as hell mate, of course he's going to claim his stuff is pucker! Id bet you if you had that stuff HPLC'd by Jano or Analyzer or any lab they would come up straight up bunk or well underdosed! Better luck next time


----------



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

@naugahyde so you are saying there are external labs Where i could have these testet ?


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

https://thinksteroids.com/community/members/analyzer.91210/


----------



## ady_m (Jul 17, 2017)

I actually just bought an italian Genotropin I'm waiting for it to arrive.

Don't these have a serial number that you can check online??


----------



## ady_m (Jul 17, 2017)

@sdam 2iu /day seems like a low dose for me. I would have tried at least 4, up to 6 iu/day.

also, how much was it?


----------



## Wne1989 (Jul 6, 2017)

naugahyde said:


> I know who you mean. Tbh the steroid/Gh sources on the dark web didn't impress me much. If I was gonna buy me some class A yea that's where I'd go. Been there done that now older and hopefully wiser. There are good online sources readily available with no need for IP vanish or Tor! I just use Eroids...yes there are a lot of shills but the top rated sources are there for a reason. I personally have never had a problem ordering via there but I can't speak for everyone. It's your call. Glad you got some Resolution, but those labels were as fake as hell mate, of course he's going to claim his stuff is pucker! Id bet you if you had that stuff HPLC'd by Jano or Analyzer or any lab they would come up straight up bunk or well underdosed! Better luck next time


 Yeah I just go through eroids too. Never even been on the dark Web. I have been using 2 sources from eroids (not sure if I can mention names?) For a long time now for steroids and hgh and have always been good. One source gave me trouble on there once but they're well sorted now, but I'll stick to my favourite two.


----------

